# Buthacus leptochelys venom



## Chilopet (Oct 29, 2006)

I have the oppourtunity to buy an egyptian green (Buthacus leptochelys).  I havent been able to find anything definate about their venom potency.  Does anybody have any info?


----------



## Ryan C. (Oct 30, 2006)

LD50 for Buthacus leptochelys - 5.62

So they are fairly potent, Around a 3 on a scale of 1-5.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 30, 2006)

no cuddling


----------



## musihuto (Oct 30, 2006)

i've heard they tend to be aggressive, so fun to observe, but not to pet... 

                    - munis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TAG Exotics (Oct 30, 2006)

i might wanna add that they're FAST too....very fast to run for cover on the slightest disturbance....


----------



## Michiel (Oct 31, 2006)

So no animal for a beginning or novice scorpion keeper......


----------



## Aviculariinae (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi,

They are a nice scorp,Quite a skinny scorp to look at 

Regards
Bren


----------



## Chilopet (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.  I've been keeping emperors, flatrocks and desert hairys.  I think I'm ready for an egyptian green now.  As long as its not deadly I'm ok with it


----------



## Rigelus (Nov 2, 2006)

I've had a pair of B.leptochelys's for a while now and can tell you that they are great scorpions to watch. 
Mine will sting their prey every time and will even attack a cocktail stick if i shake it slightly in front of them but watch out when you move them about...they are really quick and can use their tails as a spring to hop a short distance, especially up the side of a small container.
If i disturb mine when they are out (on and off thoughout the night and usually early in the morning when the lights first come on) they'll allways run for cover, usually in a startled panicy type of way.
If you position them in a shaded position you'll have a better chance of seeing them (occasionally.!) during the day.

As for venom potency i tend to judge that by how my feeder crickets/roaches react to a sting and in the case of B.leptochelys i'd say that it's one of the most potent in my collection with feed insects dying pretty quickly after being struck (on a par with B.jacksonii IMO) allthough to be fair i haven't any of the really potent buthids (illegal in Denmark).

Great scorpions..


----------

